# SC Surf Fishing Licence



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

In case you missed my post in the open forum,,,,,,,,,,,,

Just read this at a local tackle shop here in the Carolina's. Seems that effective July 1 2009, all recreational surf and saltwater fishing will require a yearly license, which is a new thing in SC.

Residents yearly license will cost $10, non resident yearly license will cost $35 and a non resident 10 day license will cost $11. Also this is not one year from day of purchase, it is July 1 to June 31 of the following year.

So if your heading to Myrtle Beach, Georgetown, Charleston or Hilton Head, be prepared to pay the Governor(aka Devil) his due.:--|


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

This has been known for quite a while. Most states already require a saltwatear license to fish saltwater.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

SmoothLures said:


> This has been known for quite a while. Most states already require a saltwatear license to fish saltwater.


yup. sc has, for a long time, required a license to fish saltwater from a boat. the only thing new this year is that you have to have one to fish from the surf now too. the whole july 31st thing has been standard for a long tim too.


----------



## whichway (Jun 6, 2007)

i truely hate the fact that they go from 7-1 to 6-31 
why cant they make it 365 from date of purchase, is there a good reason?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

whichway said:


> i truely hate the fact that they go from 7-1 to 6-31
> why cant they make it 365 from date of purchase, is there a good reason?


So everyone's expires on the same day. If you fish enough to get a full year pass, you will probably get it in the month of July anyway, and if you don't you can get a 14 day pass.


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

*License*

Never in my life has there been 31 days in June so what they
have 1 free day .......


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

you gotta love that free day on the 31st.. they must be charging Cancer the Crab for that extra day, you know how he loved his fishing...:beer:.


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

whichway said:


> i truely hate the fact that they go from 7-1 to 6-31
> why cant they make it 365 from date of purchase, is there a good reason?


The reason is that SC's Fiscal Budget runs from July 1 to June 30 of the next year, therefore all revenue tax or other fees, fines, etc, brought in during that time MUST be applied to that year's Fiscal Budget. They do however sell a temporary license in May I believe for $5 that extends through June 30 for RESIDENTS only. For out of state you can just buy the 10 day license for $11

Now that is the reason but I much prefer NC's out of state licenses that run for one year from date of purchase.


----------

